# 1994 ka24de rough idle sounds like its cammed out



## jmoney2001 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey guys i have a huge head ache. this truck has been giving me problems. its runs like a champ when driving but at idle its acts up, runs rough and sound like it has a cam. as of now i have check tps, mas airflow senor, changed temperature control sensor, and timing is fine. it has no cat and i dont understand what is all going on. engine has been rebuilt. what else should i check. timing chain is also good.


----------



## ikad0_0 (Dec 30, 2010)

could be a minor air leek ckeck around intak manifold or even a cracked hose attached to intake or even the brake booster line,


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

wrong section...


----------



## jmoney2001 (Feb 11, 2008)

wrong section? this is the Nissan hard body section right?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

to my knowledge the 94 nissan hardbody truck did not come with a "kad24de ", stock...


----------



## jmoney2001 (Feb 11, 2008)

oops sorry meant ka24e. iam very sorry about that


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you read the codes...?


----------



## jmoney2001 (Feb 11, 2008)

no i have not but i was running my hand along the injector wiring harness when i felt an air leak. it my intake gasket sweet! thanks for the input guys


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jmoney2001 said:


> hey guys i have a huge head ache. this truck has been giving me problems. its runs like a champ when driving but at idle its acts up, runs rough and sound like it has a cam. as of now i have check tps, mas airflow senor, changed temperature control sensor, and timing is fine. it has no cat and i dont understand what is all going on. engine has been rebuilt. what else should i check. timing chain is also good.


Most likely it's the IAA valve that needs to be looked at; it controls the idle.


----------

